# Star Wars: Episode 9 - John Williams deutet seinen Abschied an



## AndreLinken (5. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - John Williams deutet seinen Abschied an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - John Williams deutet seinen Abschied an*


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. März 2018)

der mann hat mal ein paar der bekanntesten Themen in Hollywood komponiert. ich glaube, wenn er saagt, dass er keine lust mehr auf star wars hat, auch dann schluss ist. irgendwann sind sämtliche Variationen der Themen verbraucht und man gibt diese dann gern an andere ab. ich denke aber, dass er viel spaß beim komponieren von indie 5 haben wird.


----------



## NukeyCooler (5. März 2018)

Kein Wunder. Mit diesen SJW und Feministinen zu arbeiten muss bestimmt ein Alptraum sein. Episode 8 war der letzte Dreck und das können wir diesen Ideologen verdanken. Das neunte Teil erwartet mittlerweile schon fast keiner. RIP Star Wars.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (5. März 2018)

Ich glaube es liegt daran das mittlerweile einfach jedes Jahr ein neuer Star Wars Film raus kommt. Und wie es aussieht sind mindestens 6 weitere Jahre geplant. Nach der Trilogie soll ja eine weitere kommen, und die Zwischenjahre dort wollen ja auch mit einen Film gefüllt werden.  Ich glaube da hat man einfach eine Übersättigung und die Kreativität und Leidenschaft geht stark verloren.  Und bevor man einfach Soundtracks nur des Geldes wegen macht, sollte man lieber aufhören


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. März 2018)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Und bevor man einfach Soundtracks nur des Geldes wegen macht



Ich glaube nicht, dass er das noch nötig hat.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2018)

Bis auf Rey's Theme ist mir aus den Soundtracks zu 7 und 8 nichts in Erinnerung geblieben... Von daher hat sich John Williams für mich bereits mit 3 aus dem SW-Universum verabschiedet...


----------



## Loosa (5. März 2018)

NukeyCooler schrieb:


> Kein Wunder. Mit diesen SJW und Feministinen zu arbeiten muss bestimmt ein Alptraum sein. Episode 8 war der letzte Dreck und das können wir diesen Ideologen verdanken. Das neunte Teil erwartet mittlerweile schon fast keiner. RIP Star Wars.





Wäre mit neu, dass Feministinnen jetzt für eine Gender-Neutralisierung von Filmmusik streiten. Weniger Bässe vielleicht?
Oder was hat ein Komponist sonst mit denen am Hut... selbst wenn es sie bei den Filmen gäbe?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (5. März 2018)

Naja, der Herr ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste. Irgendwann hat man auch wohl die Kreativität bei sowas "verloren" bzw. kann sich nicht mehr so aufraffen wie früher.
Da geht Star Wars was verloren, aber der Mann ist inzwischen ja auch so Kultfigur, wie George Lucas selbst, da werden ihn die Leute trotzdem weiter feiern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> aber der Mann ist inzwischen ja auch so Kultfigur, wie George Lucas selbst



Im Gegensatz zu George Lucas hat sich John Williams aber auch weit Abseits von Star Wars und Indy in so vielen anderen Fällen einen Namen gemacht.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2018)

NukeyCooler schrieb:


> Kein Wunder. Mit diesen SJW und Feministinen zu arbeiten muss bestimmt ein Alptraum sein. Episode 8 war der letzte Dreck und das können wir diesen Ideologen verdanken. *Das neunte Teil erwartet mittlerweile schon fast keiner.* RIP Star Wars.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht 
Auf den restlichen Quark des Zitats geh ich jetzt mal gar nicht ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2018)

Wenn wir schon beim shaken sind...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QZDIi-Cqbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nerdone (6. März 2018)

*bitte?*

"Kein Wunder. Mit diesen SJW und Feministinen zu arbeiten muss bestimmt ein Alptraum sein. Episode 8 war der letzte Dreck und das können wir diesen Ideologen verdanken. Das neunte Teil erwartet mittlerweile schon fast keiner. RIP Star Wars. "

Muss man diese Neanderthaler Kommentare jetzt auch bereits auf Computerspielseiten lesen? Grab dich bitte ein, dann brauchst dich nicht über die Weiterentwicklung der Menschheit ärgern.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. März 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wäre mit neu, dass Feministinnen jetzt für eine Gender-Neutralisierung von Filmmusik streiten. Weniger Bässe vielleicht?
> Oder was hat ein Komponist sonst mit denen am Hut... selbst wenn es sie bei den Filmen gäbe?


Warum auch ?
Bei all den "die" bei den Musikinstrumenten ist da mehr drin als bei den "der".
Der Bass viele mir jetzt ein, aber die Tromete, Oboe, Trommel, Geige, Violine, Klarinette, ...

Sogar die ungschlechtlichen "das" kommen deutlich besser weg.
Ergo, alles bestens!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2018)

Der Mann ist immerhin Realist und sich der Sache bewusst dass er die nächste Trilogie wohl nicht mehr miterleben wird. Von daher logisch dass er jemand anderem das musikalische SW-Erbe überlasst.

Von Indy5 sollte er aber die Finger lassen. Selbst seine - in der Regel - erhabene Meisterarbeit macht einen Schrott-Film nicht wirklich besser. Hat man ja am letzten Indy gesehen.


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Warum auch ?
> Bei all den "die" bei den Musikinstrumenten ist da mehr drin als bei den "der".
> Der Bass viele mir jetzt ein, aber die Tromete, Oboe, Trommel, Geige, Violine, Klarinette, ...
> 
> ...



Ja, aber wer kontrolliert das alles, hm? Hmm?!!
*Der* Komponist gibt vor, was Sache ist, während *der* Dirigent entscheidet wie *die* Partitur auszulegen ist und *der* Orchestergraben die Musiker frisst!!!!11


----------



## TheSinner (6. März 2018)

*seufz*

Es war ja leider nur eine Frage der Zeit aber halten wir doch mal ganz realistisch fest: bis auf einige ganz wenige Ausnahmen würde wohl jeder Filmkomponist diverse Körperteile dafür hergeben auch nur EIN Werk zu veröffentlichen wie Williams das wieder und wieder und wieder getan hat. 

Es gibt mMn genau zwei weitere Komponisten auf seinem Level im Filmbusiness und das sind Ennio Morricone (die Älteren mögen sich erinnern) und Hans Zimmer und danach kommt ganz lange nichts aus meiner Sicht.

Wollen wir also hoffen dass er uns anderweitig noch zumindest etwas erhalten bleibt, auch wenn ich mir ein Star Wars ohne ihn einfach nur etwas ärmer/farbloser vorstellen kann. Es wird sicherlich passabler Ersatz gefunden werden aber da blutet mir halt doch das Fanherz 

PS: Zu dem Randthema "S(J)W" fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Der Kommentar der das hier gestartet hat war kein Kommentar sondern ein geistiges Armutszeugnis.


----------

